# Dulin rides into town again....



## NARC (May 2, 2004)

%-} Well Chad Dulin rode into Gainesville,VA again, on his trusty Grey  Mustang (Ford Mustang 4.6, that is), this afternoon to teach a session on some (Sayoc & Modern Arnis) knife & stick work. Another "eye opening"session of material for this guy.  Time sure flys when you're having fun sticking eachother with weapons.  Those interested in training out this way are welcome.


----------

